# Neck heavy guitars, post em!



## Empryrean (May 11, 2012)

Afaik, there's these; but please add to the list!










and in some cases


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 11, 2012)




----------



## GSingleton (May 11, 2012)

the xiphos? Thought they were balanced decently...if it is good enough for necrophagist, then it is good enough for me.


----------



## oremus91 (May 11, 2012)

More important than the shopped guitar.. what the hell is he wearing?


----------



## 3074326 (May 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



This is the worst thing I've ever seen, and I've been cruising the internet for half my life. I've see some terrible and terrifying shit. But I'd rather see everything again than this photo one more time.


----------



## Empryrean (May 11, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> the xiphos? Thought they were balanced decently...if it is good enough for necrophagist, then it is good enough for me.



I've played the 7-string, and a friend of mine has a six with the chameleon finish, they both dove, or at least while sitting..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 11, 2012)

The first generation Xiphos necked dived like nobody's business, especially considering where the strap lock was factory set on the edge of the top wing. Modding that does help significantly to a point where it dives like a Les Paul (still does but not as much as previously). 

Ibanez have moved the strap lock now so the neck dive isn't so damn severe as the first time. Though that seems to be a common trait with star shaped guitars overall.


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 11, 2012)

here's my trusty LTD AX-350. bought it in 2004 and its been a very reliable workhorse for me since. not the perfect guitar by any means. the upper horn sort of digs into my chest when i play it sitting down (which is all the time) and its got some serious neck dive when i do stand with it. i see no reason to ever get rid of it though. it has always felt right in my hands, and its not like i could sell it for a whole lot anyways! ive since installed a SD dimebucker and a full shred in the neck.


----------



## Empryrean (May 11, 2012)

^good addition, I actually still have mine (twas my first guitar )

Though, I can't say much about the neck dive, I never play with it on a strap


----------



## BornToLooze (May 11, 2012)




----------



## flexkill (May 11, 2012)

Empryrean said:


> I never play with it on a strap



I see what you did there....clever


----------



## Viginez (May 11, 2012)

ironbird


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 11, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> More important than the shopped guitar.. what the hell is he wearing?



Believe it or not, that picture has not been altered. That gentleman is quite internet-famous of his collection of very odd, custom 2-string basses. 

Just Google: "Stig Pedersen".


----------



## Nag (May 11, 2012)

The Jackson Kelly models have that neck-heavy reputation


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 11, 2012)

If you look at the guitars posted in this thread, you'll notice that the key issue here is strap button placement, notably the fact that these guitars have small/no upper "horn" to place a strap button ideally. 

Ned Steinberger ran into this same issue with his guitars and basses, and thus made an extension that places a strap hook further out from the body. 






Another method of helping to overcome this, is to significantly increase the rear bass bout of the guitar, and resting one's arm on that section. Though, this brings the guitar too high up on the strap for some folks.


----------



## JamesTSi (May 11, 2012)

/thread


----------



## xfilth (May 11, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> More important than the shopped guitar.. what the hell is he wearing?



Yeps, as Max says, this is the real deal! He plays in Danish rockband D.A.D.

I don't like them, but they're one of the few rockbands who have gained mainstream success in Denmark.


----------



## The Norsemen (May 11, 2012)

I was never bothered by neck dive. I just kinda relocated it when I needed to.
My last guitar was a Dean ML and it dove like a bitch.

Other than relocating strap buttons (I still would but never did) you can place your strap over the face of the top wing and then attach it to the strap button.
That helped me out a whole lot.


----------



## Pav (May 11, 2012)

JamesTSi said:


> /thread


Have you been playing counterfeit Rhoads? Jackson RRs, from the RR3 to the RR1, are incredibly lightweight guitars overall. I can't think of any possible way to even _force_ it to neck dive unless you tried to play with ankle weights hanging from the headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 11, 2012)

Pav said:


> Have you been playing counterfeit Rhoads? Jackson RRs, from the RR3 to the RR1, are incredibly lightweight guitars overall. I can't think of any possible way to even _force_ it to neck dive unless you tried to play with ankle weights hanging from the headstock.



Read my post above, weight has little to do with neck dive, hence the issue with Steinbergers. 

A low strapped RR can neck dive a bit, a lot of Vs do, but with medium strap length they aren't bad at all. 

The USA RR1 I worked on a month and a half ago had this "issue", but like I said, it was easy enough to get used to with a proper strap.


----------



## Pav (May 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Read my post above, weight has little to do with neck dive, hence the issue with Steinbergers.
> 
> A low strapped RR can neck dive a bit, a lot of Vs do, but with medium strap length they aren't bad at all.
> 
> The USA RR1 I worked on a month and a half ago had this "issue", but like I said, it was easy enough to get used to with a proper strap.


I always thought the extended upper horn of the V was more for balance than cosmetics...that's how it felt to me, at least. I guess a poorly-placed strap can cause all kinds of problems regardless of build, though.


----------



## Empryrean (May 11, 2012)

Thank you for the input Max, I'm not exactly looking for solutions concerning the strap, or trying to fix the dive. I was just trying to compile a list of guitars that have been known to dive by design is all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 11, 2012)

Empryrean said:


> Thank you for the input Max, I'm not exactly looking for solutions concerning the strap, or trying to fix the dive. I was just trying to compile a list of guitars that have been known to dive by design is all.



While design is certainly a key factor, construction (namely dimensions and material) do matter. 

Factor in playing position, strap height, and other player-related idiosyncrasies and it's almost impossible to compile such a list.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 11, 2012)

That other guy up there posted his AX. I'll post mine.

AX-2E
Mahogany body
5 Piece maple/walnut neck
Ebony top
Ebony fretboard.
Still got the ESP pickups because I like the coil tap.


Got it from my parents for my 17th birthday. I love it to death.


----------



## marked (May 11, 2012)

ibanez iceman basses... horrible i assume the guitars will be like that too


----------



## tommychains (May 11, 2012)

i owned an iceman and i own a fireman. The iceman wasn't actually neck heavy, though they are very prone to the neck to bow out. happened a lot on my iceman, hence why i traded for the fireman. Best trade ever.


----------



## indrangelion (May 11, 2012)

My very first ESP/LTD way back in 2007, the Viper-1000 Deluxe was perfect in every other aspect, except for the neck dive.







Also, this comes to mind. First 5 seconds of the vid:


----------



## MetalDaze (May 11, 2012)

Never had a neck dive problem with my RR1 or KV2, but the KE2 I owned had it pretty bad to the point that I sold it.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (May 11, 2012)

BC Rich Virgos are terrible for neck dive too. I wish I had tested it out with a strap in the store. Very uncomfortable and awkward to play standing up.


----------



## MatthewK (May 11, 2012)

Jackson KE-3 was the only guitar with neck-dive so bad that it was really an issue for me.


----------



## Necris (May 11, 2012)

3074326 said:


> This is the worst thing I've ever seen, and I've been cruising the internet for half my life. I've see some terrible and terrifying shit. But I'd rather see everything again than this photo one more time.



I found it hilarious that you quoted the photo and then typed that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 11, 2012)

Borrowing one of these with a Bareknuckle Holy Diver in it at the moment. Fitting name considering.  Plays and sounds epic though. If the strap peg were moved it'd probably be fine.


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 11, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> That other guy up there posted his AX. I'll post mine.
> 
> AX-2E
> Mahogany body
> ...


 
ahh, i liked those ebony topped LTD models. one just like this came through my store a few years ago but i decided i didnt need another guitar with the same body shape. and +1 to keeping those particular pups in the guitar. i also owned an fx-260 and the stock ESP pups actually sounded really good, and the coil splitting option made them that much better.


----------



## Adrian-XI (May 11, 2012)

Ibanez AX1220 dives with a strap, it's manageable though.


----------



## metaljohn (May 11, 2012)

indrangelion said:


> My very first ESP/LTD way back in 2007, the Viper-1000 Deluxe was perfect in every other aspect, except for the neck dive.



Weird. I have a Viper 400 that has absolutely no neck dive at all. It's heavy as shit, though. I get really tired from playing while standing up.


----------



## VinnyShredz (May 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



This CANNOT BE UNSEEN : (((((((((((


----------



## soliloquy (May 11, 2012)

i cure any neck diving guitars with this:





or any leather straps that have a rough bottom. just dont wear that strap without a shirt. the rough patch digs into your shirt, providing instant friction, which locks the guitar in that position. its cheap, reliable, and it works.


----------



## Kabstract (May 12, 2012)




----------



## wakjob (May 12, 2012)

Many moons ago, I was a Sepultura worshiper and had to have a black Warlock. Horrible. Either had to hold the neck up with my fretboard hand which hindered fingering or push down with my picking hand which hindered picking technique. Sold it.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 12, 2012)

My viper is pretty neck heavy


----------



## jordanky (May 14, 2012)

Today, one of these got plopped onto my workbench for a re-wire job + set up. The guy had no case or gig bag for it, but he did, however, have the Dimarzio strap still clipped on it so I put it on for shits and giggles. Worst neck dive in the history of neck dive. Felt like Don Vito was slam dunking the headstock of the 12-string and just hanging on there.


----------



## Pav (May 17, 2012)

^^ Reminds me of the $200 BC Rich Warlock bass a friend of mine used to own. You had to play with the headstock mounted on a fucking mic stand, it was so unbalanced.


----------



## rcsierra13 (May 17, 2012)

My old Iceman was awesomely comfortable sitting down but a nightmare standing up


----------



## Empryrean (May 20, 2012)

^ Being a fan of that shape, do you suppose the Fireman suffers the same fate?


----------



## -42- (May 21, 2012)

Never played it, but I'm sure it fits the bill.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 21, 2012)

JamesTSi said:


> Jackson Rhoads Pic
> 
> /thread



I think not. If you ask me, those are very comfortable. I have never had a weight issue with mine.


----------



## xxvicarious (May 21, 2012)

marked said:


> ibanez iceman basses... horrible i assume the guitars will be like that too


 
I've been playing the same Iceman on stage for 7 years, 
one of the most well-balanced guitars I've owned.


----------



## Rain (May 21, 2012)

My 7 string Flying V, unfortunately  Thing takes a dive every time I let go while standing up.


----------



## Black43 (May 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you look at the guitars posted in this thread, you'll notice that the key issue here is strap button placement, notably the fact that these guitars have small/no upper "horn" to place a strap button ideally.
> 
> Ned Steinberger ran into this same issue with his guitars and basses, and thus made an extension that places a strap hook further out from the body.
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't that snap though?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 21, 2012)

Black43 said:


> Wouldn't that snap though?



Have you seen a Steinberger?


----------



## ScornEmperor (Jan 2, 2013)

I hate neck dive!

DBZ Bird of Prey. I wanted to like the guitar, but after a few months the neck dive broke me and I sold it. In retrospect, I should have realized this was going to be a problem with the HUGE headstock.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 2, 2013)

I find Teles to dive a touch more than I like (hang too flat)




soliloquy said:


> i cure any neck diving guitars with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You cure neck dive with those foam backed Levi's that are slippery? Not even one of the leather backed ones I have holds my Tele where I want it to stay. The Suede ones or ones without the 'front' leather on the inside are much grippier.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 2, 2013)

Jackson's bolt-on RR, KV, KE models are pretty bad. The neck-through versions, however, are good. The RR1 hangs perfectly.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 2, 2013)

metaljohn said:


> Weird. I have a Viper 400 that has absolutely no neck dive at all. It's heavy as shit, though. I get really tired from playing while standing up.


 
I had a Viper 401 with insane neck dive. Hated it. Sold it. 

I think this is caused by a too large margin in weight for mass production mahogany guitars. Although certain body shapes suffer more from this compared to most Strat and LP shapes.


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Jan 2, 2013)

I have to send my Roswell to the "sin bin" for diving.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 3, 2013)

Funny, I've never found my Warrior to be neck heavy (this is a reference to the Xiphos posted on the first page).


----------



## bob123 (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




thats glorious!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 3, 2013)

Viper/SG neck dive is easily solved by relocating the strap on the top horn extremity. Works like a charm.


----------



## Curt (Jan 3, 2013)

I used to have a Viper 500S that I beat to shit in my first band, neck dive was pretty terrible. But I switched the strap button to the end of the horn, worked great. That guitar was where my love/hate relationship with EMG's came from. Dug the grind, hated the lack of dynamics/harsh treble when soloing.


----------



## vstealth (Jan 3, 2013)

Similar to the xiphos I imagine, I still have to redrill the strap button if I want to gig this guitar at some point but it seems more trouble then what its worth. I love just about everything else on it though, very comfortable neck on these.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Jan 3, 2013)

LTD ALEXI-600, AND LTD NINJA. both did the neck dive shuffle. i owned both for about 2-3 weeks each.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 3, 2013)

Therobo

Ray


----------



## stryker1800 (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't really think of a guitar that hasn't already been mentioned. I had a 7 string Xiphos at one time and had a fun idea I never had the funds to try to get the neck dive under control, Bolt a Piece of thick heavy black tread plate to the horn that your picking hand rests on, thought it would look cool and re-balance the guitar well enough. I can barely stand any amount of neck dive and the Xiphos was the worst guitar I've played for it.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 3, 2013)

indrangelion said:


> My very first ESP/LTD way back in 2007, the Viper-1000 Deluxe was perfect in every other aspect, except for the neck dive.



I noticed that with the 400s and older 1000s I played. They had necks kinda like the Eclipses, which felt amazing, but I'm sure it didn't help (I played most of them sitting down, too). The Vipers from the 401s and on haven't seemed to have as many problems. The necks are a lot slimmer, and the bodies felt a bit thicker too, although that coulda just been the thinner neck messing with me.

Out of the guitars I've owned, this one had to have the worst neck dive of all of them.


----------



## uberthrall (Jan 3, 2013)

Dont have a pic, but I had a Hamer Steve Stevens years ago that was the most neck heavy guitar I ever played.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 3, 2013)

Surprisingly enough my Schecter V-1 Blackjack ATX (passive mod) is very well balanced. The neck doesn't dive at all. If anything it may be a tad body heavy, but most V's I know the neck dives.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 3, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> i cure any neck diving guitars with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those grippy straps? Oh man I hate them with a passion, they constantly pull my shirt around and ugh... horrible straps.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 5, 2013)

A lot of BC Rich guitars, and especially basses, tend to neck-dive. I love the Warlock, I currently own ten of them, 8 guitars and 2 basses, and I have had to change the strap button location on 8 out of 10 of those to correct for neck dive. Only the acrylics would stay put with the strap buttons in the stock position. The JR V's, Speed V's and Beast V's are very well balanced though...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 5, 2013)

vstealth said:


> I love just about everything else on it though, very comfortable neck on these.


YES!!! The feel of the neck is the whole reason I fell in love with BC Rich in the first place, they have the sweetest necks I've ever played.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 5, 2013)

My Eastman Semihollow has awful neck dive  the body weighs almost nothing, while the neck is 3 pieces of rock maple


----------

